# G0704 Stand



## cg 2005 (Jun 21, 2012)

I am in the final research stages for the purchase of a second mill.  I got an estimate to run another 220 line into the garage for the mill since I was most interested in a 45.  However, since my present box is full the line would need to come in from the outside and require pulling almost 100'. The cost of running the new line is outside my present allowance for this addition.  Therefore I am back down to the Grizzly G0704 or similar mill.

My questions for those who own one are:  


Are you using the accompanying stand? 
If yes, do you find it adequate? 
Would you prefer an alternate stand of you own fabrication? 
What do you not like about the Grizzly stand? 

I have in the past made the beds for my two lathes and other mill.  But this one comes with the stand.  So I need to consider it.

Thanks


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 21, 2012)

hi cq
are you going to be running more than one machine at a time? if not make an extension cord and use the same plug you use for something else.
i have been looking at the wttool.com zx45 it's $1800 a lot cheaper same mill and their stand isnt getting good rep i'm not sure its the same but a lot of people are making their own. i'm going to make mine so i can add an enclosure to confine the mess. their stand has to bolted down i would think that mill is going to be really top heavy
steve


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 21, 2012)

If you have a cemment floor and bolt the stand down it is fine .  By only complaint is the base should be bigger. Mine is on a wood floor and is not bolted down it wobles a bit but it doesn't efect the cutting.


----------



## cg 2005 (Jun 21, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> hi cq
> wttool.com zx45 it's $1800 a lot cheaper same mill



I looked at that mill at their Tampa location.  My only problem with it is that WT only issues a 60 day warranty.  Way too short.


----------



## jgedde (Jun 21, 2012)

*Just add another outlet to your existing 220V circuit. *That's what I did. My G4003, lathe, RF45 mill, surface grinder VFD, radial arm saw and table saw all share the same breaker. 

Whether "one breaker - one outlet" is code for 220V or not I don't know (don't care either :whistle:- I can always remove the extra outlets); but if you overload the circuit with multiple machines running at once (_and you've used appropriate sized wire for the amp rating of your breaker_) the breaker will happily do its job and protect the circuit.

Just for kicks (to see what would happen), I powered up all of the machines at once (no load), and they all ran fine wihtout popping the breaker.

Your other option would be to install a subpanel in your garage for your existing 220V line and populate that with breakers for all of the outlets you need.

I think you'd be happier with the RF45 than the G0704. Neither is as good as a real knee mill, but the RF45 has more power than you can ever use (it runs out of rigidity before running out of power).

John



cg 2005 said:


> I am in the final research stages for the purchase of a second mill. I got an estimate to run another 220 line into the garage for the mill since I was most interested in a 45. However, since my present box is full the line would need to come in from the outside and require pulling almost 100'. The cost of running the new line is outside my present allowance for this addition. Therefore I am back down to the Grizzly G0704 or similar mill.
> 
> My questions for those who own one are:
> 
> ...


----------



## 75Plus (Jun 28, 2012)

I found the stand just a bit short. I am 6' 2" and had been using a HF X-2 that is mounted on a metal kitchen cabinet. I added a frame which raised machine 3" and put the "Z" adjustment center 62" above the floor. The table is now 32" above the floor.
Using 3" angle iron I fashioned a frame to set the stand on which raised it to a comfortable height FOR ME. It may not be right for everyone. The addition adds width which improves stability and allows for adding levelers. Here is a couple of pictures that may help show what I have done.







Joe


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 28, 2012)

cg 2005 said:


> I looked at that mill at their Tampa location. My only problem with it is that WT only issues a 60 day warranty. Way too short.



the 60day warranty is not a factor for me i'd never run anything from china without a total tear down and cleaning due to sand left from casting my hf bandsaw ran 1 hour and bearings locked up and the fact i'm going to cnc the mill with the y axis motor on the back requiring boring the base. so i wont have a warranty anyway. for me with a 1000 dollar difference, the risk is the same as buying a used machine

cq 2005
the angle iron base for your stand came out nice and the added width should help a lot. what is your ceiling height and how much clearance do you have there fully raised. I have only 8ft in my shop and was wanting the machine as high as possible without loss of z travel?
steve


----------



## 75Plus (Jun 28, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> cq 2005
> the angle iron base for your stand came out nice and the added width should help a lot. what is your ceiling height and how much clearance do you have there fully raised. I have only 8ft in my shop and was wanting the machine as high as possible without loss of z travel?
> steve



Steve, cg2005 did not make the frame, I did. The height over all with the Z axis maxed out is 6 ft. Your 8 ft. ceiling will be plenty.

Joe


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks joe 
steve


----------



## cg 2005 (Jun 28, 2012)

75Plus said:


> The table is now 32" above the floor.
> 
> Joe



So how did you get the table down to 32" and why?  Per the Grizzly data the table height is 37.5" with no mods.


----------



## cg 2005 (Jun 28, 2012)

cg 2005 said:


> So how did you get the table down to 32" and why?  Per the Grizzly data the table height is 37.5" with no mods.




well dah on me, I bet you mean the top of the stand is now at 32"


----------



## 75Plus (Jun 28, 2012)

Stand as received was 32". With the frame added it is 35 1/2". The table was 37 1/2" and is now 41". The Z axis regulator is centered 62" above the floor and the overall height with the Z axis maxed out is 72".

Hope this clears up any questions.

Joe


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 28, 2012)

that sounds like it will work out well
thank you
steve


----------

